# Very Nice Knitting Bag On eBay



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-35cm-Havana-Swift-Leather-Birkin-Bag-with-Gold-Hardware-/120916947919

Now, that you have recovered from the shock of it, WHO would pay that much for a mere handbag?????????


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

ooh no bids at the moment lol!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't imagine paying that much for a handbag!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

The same seller has another one listed for over $74,000.00.

Sickness!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It can't be a misprint if she has another one for a similar price! I would rather feed the hungry...


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

ooh, so many zeros!!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I could pay off my house! Well, at least part of it! I could retire!


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

OoooKkkkk.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL, I was picturing a place for needles but all I saw was US $10,500.00

Are they having us on???


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy moly!!!


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you think they put the decimal point in the wrong place? Lol


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Is she out of her mind,good grief i could think of a lot better things to spend my money on..oh how the other half live.


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, free shipping!!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, the free shipping makes it a real bargain...


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Blumoon said:


> Hey, free shipping!!


 Oh well then ...thats it,it's a must have!!!! :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So who could afford yarn to put in that bag? Families live on that kind of money.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Is she serious. Wants to get real.If i had that much cash to spare, I would have a 50.doll bag and feed the hungry with the change.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's not even attractive.some people have more money than sense.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I think someone forgot the decimal when entering the price!! Yikes!!


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

I sent a message asking if the price was a joke. Will post the reply when I comes, if it comes. <<speechless>>


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

"Makes you wanna go 'huh!' " That is a ridiculous price for a hand bag. You couldn't afford to carry it -- it might get stolen; besides, it's ugly!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Madness. When there are people living on the streets, starving babies throughout the world and not to mention people who cannot afford medical treatment etc etc, to pay that much for a bag is immoral.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Julie Holahan said:


> I sent a message asking if the price was a joke. Will post the reply when I comes, if it comes. <<speechless>>


Love to know if he/she replied to your message.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

it's being sold by an auction house -- it's used -- and new ones appear to be less than $500 so I'm not sure what makes this one so special .... NOT!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

I do think it's pretty but I bet it won't hold knitting any better than any of my $1 thrift store totes!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmm...perhaps I'll put a bid on it...I'm sure it'll be no problem on my preschool teacher's salary lol


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Still no bids on it and doubt there will be! Hermes is probably like Coach, a designer bag but definitely not a way to spend 10,000 wisely.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a very impresive looking bag. Perhaps it belonged to a famous person.justhow much is this amount in UK cash.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OK..I'll take 2..what the heck. What on earth is it made of..maybe there is a couple of knitting machines and a Jaguar attached inside.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

As my Aunt would say "GOOD HEAVENS"


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It isn't even a new bag, it is used.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

How can the buyer expect to sell a USED bag for that much money?


----------



## GaleM (Dec 29, 2011)

Toys for the rich and famous

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birkin_bag


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see if anyone bids on it!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll take two.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

If you have that kind of money to spend on something like that...why are you shopping on Ebay?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, but did you notice----there's FREE shipping!!! :-D :lol: :roll:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

and it's PREOWNED yet!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I found the exact same bag at Hermes UK, and it was priced at 573.84 GBP, which is $904 USD.

This has got to be an error in the posting.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

She may have listed it but I would like to see just who would have the money to waste to pay for it.


----------



## icis1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess because I'm poor, but regardless of the history behind the name of the bag I would never pay that much for one. Just this week alone I spent 58 dollars for a new purse, not planning on buying another for a long time. If rich people have the much money to spend on a ugly bag send me some so I can buy more stuff for my daughter and home.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm just thinking of all the yarn and bear patterns (from gypsycream)I could buy with the money from those two purses.....wow


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Seriously????they must be crazy


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Stablebummom-Even if I had that kind of money to spend, there's no way I would. I'd rather use the money to buy all the luxury yarn on my dream list-much cashmere, quiviet, yak, buffalo, etc. No Hermes bags for me. I felt guilty buying Namaste, Dela Q, and Jordana Paige-all on sale! All my knitting bags together don't add up to a fraction of the cost of that Hermes bag. I guess I don't have that much good taste. I didn't think the Hermes bag is all that attractive. Denise


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Just heard back from the seller - she claims that similar bags have auctioned for the same price, and that the one I saw was not a genuine Hermes bag. 

I did visit the official Hermes site, but they don't have much merchandise on it. What I saw in bags, though, came nowhere near what this one costs. Although I wouldn't spend what they were selling for, either.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh good Lord, if I were to pay that much I would not be able to eat for a couple years. I don't even like it, maybe that price tag had a bit to do with that too.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

That was scary! :shock:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohh, let's get two! ha ha Don't worry, some celebrity will be sporting it in a People magazine. Examples of spending stupidity are on TV talk shows all the time. How can they earn millions of dollars and be broke in a few years. Blame their manager??? No way. More like spending insanity. Patricia


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

im thinking that is an error and they typed in too many zeros


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Gladrags said:


> Is she out of her mind,good grief i could think of a lot better things to spend my money on..oh how the other half live.


Other half? I think it might be less than 1%! Good grief! some of them cost more than a new car!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Ohh, let's get two! ha ha Don't worry, some celebrity will be sporting it in a People magazine. Examples of spending stupidity are on TV talk shows all the time. How can they earn millions of dollars and be broke in a few years. Blame their manager??? No way. More like spending insanity. Patricia


Wonder if she will take a check?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

cd4player said:


> Just heard back from the seller - she claims that similar bags have auctioned for the same price, and that the one I saw was not a genuine Hermes bag.
> 
> I did visit the official Hermes site, but they don't have much merchandise on it. What I saw in bags, though, came nowhere near what this one costs. Although I wouldn't spend what they were selling for, either.


Go figure! she must be smokin' somethin' funny!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

denisejh said:


> Stablebummom-Even if I had that kind of money to spend, there's no way I would. I'd rather use the money to buy all the luxury yarn on my dream list-much cashmere, quiviet, yak, buffalo, etc. No Hermes bags for me. I felt guilty buying Namaste, Dela Q, and Jordana Paige-all on sale! All my knitting bags together don't add up to a fraction of the cost of that Hermes bag. I guess I don't have that much good taste. I didn't think the Hermes bag is all that attractive. Denise


I too would never spend that much on a bag; maybe a horse, horse trailer or pick up truck! LOL! For 70k I could make a big dent in my mortgage and probably be able to live on my reduced income! I was just as aghast as everyone else here that it was so pricey! I find mine at the Thrift stores and garage sales! 2 weeks ago I picked up a nearly new Aigne bag for 1.25 at a yard sale! This winter I found a coach bag for $6.00 at Salvation Army! Even if name brands, I only buy bags that will hold all my "stuff"-including my knitting!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

when i need a new bag, i go to JoAnn's, purchase 1/2 yard of drapery fabric and make a custom made one, that fits all my needs.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It's true, some people have more money than brains and will buy those fancy bags.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, dear!!! I cannot imagine what I would put in it - I sure would not have any money to carry around!!!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is completely crazy.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is completely crazy.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is completely crazy.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

When I win the lottery I will bid on it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just OUT of CONTROL....
I get the rich and famous buy this crap ..but why?..
Senseless to me...JMHO and sticking with it!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

My last one came from a charity shop for $2.


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

I believe that is the brand name of the bag Martha Stewart carried when she was going to court.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

The last bag I bought was on clearance at A.C. Moore and was $5.00.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh sorry but I MUST pass on that bag. Won't hardly hold much yarn at all. I prefer the recycle bags for $1.00.

Now I would LOVE to meet the guy that buys that for a lady. Oh let me be that lady!!!!!!!

My 1st house didn't cost that much.
Lets just sit and knit and think about how many skeins of yarn we could buy with that kind of money.

Shhhheeeesssshhhhh!
Linda


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sure glad to read it has gold on it - WOW!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

They have GOT to be KIDDING!!!! :-(


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Being my sceptical self, maybe it's a knockoff!
Can't imagine anyone no matter rich would pay for that bag, it doesn't say 
how much gold is on it, gold was around $1700 an ounce. Maybe it's the gold.

It's just plain outrageous!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I just did some checking, that bag sells for $22,440 dollars new!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My daughter is addicted to those "scandal rag" magazines and, I have to admit, when she's done, she brings them to me...LOL...anyway, I've read the prices some of these stars pay for shoes and handbags and it makes me absolutely ill to think of how many families that money would feed, clothe and house....I truly believe that some people have more dollars than sense...LOL


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Does it come with a credit card inside?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I first read that in pesos and it was still too expensive.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> The same seller has another one listed for over $74,000.00.
> 
> Sickness!


Greed more like..........


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely, but way beyond my budget!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Ridiculous


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

My mother would have said "more money then brains".


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love to shop at Ross and TJ Maxx but even their designer bags are too spendy for me...I like to buy my bags at Salvation Army or Goodwill or other thrift shops. When we go to the mall I can't believe the prices of the knock-off bags also...amazing.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

I waas thinking the same as some earlier comment...decimal in wrong place. Guess it is pretty to look at and even then it appears to be more pleather than leater but I could be wrong. Either way I would not pay that amount fo money.


----------



## doddie (Dec 22, 2011)

I,ll bid when I win lotto lol


Stablebummom said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-35cm-Havana-Swift-Leather-Birkin-Bag-with-Gold-Hardware-/120916947919
> 
> Now, that you have recovered from the shock of it, WHO would pay that much for a mere handbag?????????


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Gladrags said:


> Is she out of her mind,good grief i could think of a lot better things to spend my money on..oh how the other half live.


No, it's the top one percent, not half.

I could do so many things with that much money!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

jemima said:


> Not a very impresive looking bag. Perhaps it belonged to a famous person.justhow much is this amount in UK cash.


About 6,166.00


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

A couple of yrs. ago, I thought 300.-- was outragous for a purse on the Q-store. : )


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

You guys are not "getting it"! It's not just a handbag, it's an OLD Hermes, GOLD and leather bag, "previously owned" by......? Judging from the style, I'dguess '40's or '50's, maybe even Hollywood's golden '30's.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I know where you can get a brand new one, not used or pre-owned for $441. Still expensive but not earth shattering. No way is a bag worth what you can spend to get a used car.

http://www.bestbirkinbag.com/best-hermes-sac-a-depeches-41cm-gold-hardware-fjords-havana-s0003-p-419.html

I wonder what they fed the cow that that leather came from!!!!

June


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-35cm-Havana-Swift-Leather-Birkin-Bag-with-Gold-Hardware-/120916947919
> 
> Now, that you have recovered from the shock of it, WHO would pay that much for a mere handbag?????????


I would rather have something left to go IN my handbag. LOL


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

lol, i think i will take both, she's nuts, i would take that money and buy yarn, needles, fabric, hooks and books.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> I could pay off my house! Well, at least part of it! I could retire!


I could buy a house LOL!

:lol:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Girls...we need more than one...many colors...


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

How many are you going to buy? :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I would not even think of spending on a bag. I would do some charity work.


----------



## egusmeroli (Nov 29, 2011)

AND IT'S USED?????


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

She has got to be out of her mind. That is a huge chunk of money. I could put that toward a new motorcycle trike and live happy every after.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Just think how much yarn could be purchased for charity items with all that money.


----------



## jbuell (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't even fathom what that amount of money looks like...lol... but it IS a Birkin.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I put it on my watch list just to see what would happen to it. Someone actually bought the bag last night for the asking price (Buy it Now price $11,500.00). But the buyer whoever he or she has 3 feedbacks, none are positive. Bet it won't stay sold for long!

The seller actually is selling another one with 45 bids and the price is up to $12,100! is money just growing on trees and I don't know about it?? Sheesh.


----------

